# Sound bar jamo 360



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a jamo 340pd system with to extra front height setup and I have a have 360 sound bar and want to run it as a center speaker alone.do you guys think this will sound good our should I just run it as center and right and left and then use my right and left I have now on speaker out b or im I just going over board


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not really familiar with sound bars but I think it would probably work ok as a center as long as you only hook up the center portion of the sound bar and leave the left/right disconnected.


----------



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

nova said:


> Not really familiar with sound bars but I think it would probably work ok as a center as long as you only hook up the center portion of the sound bar and leave the left/right disconnected.


I have a control that will let me run all three and keep it at a six ohm load is there a down side to running all three as one


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Like I said, I'm not familiar with sound bars so these are just my thoughts.
I would think that it would really disturb the imagining and right to left, left to right panning, due to the size of the speaker and spreading the center channel information over such a wide area, may have your left and right too close to the center to get proper imaging? May also encounter lobing effect. Sound bars are not designed to be a center speaker so the multiple drivers all reproducing the same frequencies may also cause some comb filtering and phase cancellation. Or not.

Of course there is no better way than to try it and see how it works. It may work just fine.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are coming out of the receiver via the multi-channel output into the 360 soundbar, it should only reproduce whatever is coming out of that channel however; you will be dependent on the amp inside the soundbar for power and not be able to utilize the power from your receiver.


----------



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> If you are coming out of the receiver via the multi-channel output into the 360 soundbar, it should only reproduce whatever is coming out of that channel however; you will be dependent on the amp inside the soundbar for power and not be able to utilize the power from your receiver.


It doesn't have a amp built in its a mach to my speakers I have now just in a sounds bar from being c r l


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah, I assumed it was a powered speaker. Still though, if you are just sending the center channel connection then it should only play that channel. I wouldn't think that you would get any of the other channels in that speaker.


----------



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Ah, I assumed it was a powered speaker. Still though, if you are just sending the center channel connection then it should only play that channel. I wouldn't think that you would get any of the other channels in that speaker.


I think your right I tried it sounds better as a center but its to wide and over powers right and left


----------

